# Having trouble getting on my website



## drunk_driver (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, im having trouble getting on my own website, i have found out that my friends can get on the website and there is no problem with the hosting server, but i cant get on the website, cpanel or ftp i cant even view the webpage.
I use both mozilla firefox and internet explorer and have tried both but i cant view my site when i enter the url for my website and click go or enter it takes ages to load then it says internet connection error as if i was disconected or there is a problem with the host but as i say my friends can get on but not my ip.
I dont know if this is a problem with my cookies, internet options or whatever but if you have an idea on how to fix this i would very much appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ drunk_driver: Welcome to TSF!

It is hard to tell from your description what might be wrong. But if you try another computer(/laptop) using your internet at home is it able get to your webspace? Do your friends have Vista Ultimate as well or WinXP? What kind of virusscanner/firewall do you use?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

It might be possible that your IP address is banned from the server. Did you try logging in one day and have a number of failed login attempts? The best thing to do would be to contact your hosting company and ask them if your IP is blocked.


----------



## drunk_driver (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for your quick replies you two,

Im not banned from the server, im sure because i know and in contact with the people who own the server but i like your thinking lol
However my brothers laptop is the same as mine it has windows vista ultimate and same virus protection etc. he also cant view the website. On the family pc which has windows xp it still cant view the website, it all seems very strange because its like the whole ip is blocked but we not (if you know what i mean)

I use for a firewall the normal windows 1 and for virus protection i use ESET NOD32 Antivirus.

Thanks for your help guys i would look forward to your replies.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ drunk_driver: how do you connect to the internet? Via a router? It seems that your site is already blocked here, since all your computers at home are not able to view it.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You may know them, but that doesn't mean the server didn't automatically ban you. I do this with my own server. Too many failed login attempts and the IP is automatically banned. If I didn't do this, my servers would receive as much as 40,000 login attempts per day.


----------



## drunk_driver (Nov 25, 2007)

oh right Skie therefore your probably right because i can not access the domain in which the server is run on, the hosting site where i bought resseller,

just another question out of the blue if i wanted to buy a server is there a way where i can get for free also if i got a windows server does this allow me to run a hosting resseller account on my domain.

thanks guys


----------



## drunk_driver (Nov 25, 2007)

hi guys soz about that,

i have contacted the people who own server and they say they have a feature which disconects people but it only does it for a time limit of 10mins, but i not been able to get on for 2 days so it all seems very weird

i use for internet connection,
Linksys Wireless router


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

drunk_driver said:


> oh right Skie therefore your probably right because i can not access the domain in which the server is run on, the hosting site where i bought resseller,
> 
> just another question out of the blue if i wanted to buy a server is there a way where i can get for free also if i got a windows server does this allow me to run a hosting resseller account on my domain.
> 
> thanks guys


I'm not sure exactly what you're asking here, but if you want to sell hosting and be your own hosting company, you'll need a control panel that allows you to create/edit/delete accounts. Helm is the only one I know of for Windows hosting. Technically, you could do it without a control panel, but it'll be a lot more work and your customers won't have any way to manage their own sites. They would have to call you for every little change, extra emails, etc. 



drunk_driver said:


> hi guys soz about that,
> 
> i have contacted the people who own server and they say they have a feature which disconects people but it only does it for a time limit of 10mins, but i not been able to get on for 2 days so it all seems very weird
> 
> ...


Did they say anything about what might be the problem? Did you or they try to look into this? Can you ping the server? I think this is something that they should be looking into as they have direct access to the server.


----------

